# Colorado's New Online System



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a warning to all of you that will apply or purchase a license in Colorado this year. 

They have gone to a new online system and I found out tonight that it is hosed, or at least my information in the system is hosed. On mine they put in another persons CC number and when I input my drivers license it says that it is for another person and won't let me get past the information page. 

I am going to need to call them in the AM and see if I can get it straightened out so that I can put in for my spring turkey permit. 

So if any of you are going to go through the system I suggest that you see if you can log into the application process now instead of waiting until application time comes around. At least that way if there is a problem you can get it corrected now instead of fighting it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. Mine worked flawlessly. Did you "look up" your information this way?

https://www.cpwshop.com/identifyprofile.page

I ask because you mentioned a CC number, but I didn't need one to get in and I don't have one stored with them.

By the way, I'm very excited that I don't have to send in checks anymore to apply for sheep.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried it every way that there is in the system to get in and it bounced every time. 

It is going to be nice that you don't have to come up with all the money upfront now but just think of how many others will be able to afford to put in and then just pay it when and if they draw.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I better go try it!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> It is going to be nice that you don't have to come up with all the money upfront now but just think of how many others will be able to afford to put in and then just pay it when and if they draw.


Do you mind if I ask you where you're getting that information? I can't find it on the website (but there's a lot I can't find on that website). I was under the impression that I would still have to put the money upfront when I apply.

I guess I'll put in for moose, sheep, goat, deer and probably elk and antelope instead of just deer and sheep like I have been doing. Me and everyone else.

And just like that, there go the drawing odds...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't read everything on it for all the animals but I did read where it said that they are only going to charge your CC if you draw.

It should be in the 2018 Big Game Guide Book that will be out in a couple of weeks and I am pretty sure that the goat and sheep will be the same.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I called them and got the run around. 

They say that they are having problems with integrating two different systems and that I just need to keep trying. They have no idea on how long the problem will persist.

So their solution is that if you are having problems accessing your online account to just keep trying.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/BuyApply/7-Key-Changes-Limited-Lic-Apps.pdf

Here's the answer to my question. Proof positive that there will be no more floating tag fees in Colorado.


----------

